# Looking to build my own PC.



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

So, I know basically nothing about:


Building PC's
Good components to buy that are not too expensive.
 
I think my price range is from £399 - £499 this is rough so it can be over 499 a bit.

A question, currently I have a laptop - Acer Aspire 5551, it's not the best as this will be for games (League of Legends) and in this laptop I have two sticks of 4gb RAM, will this fit into a pc case?

How many parts are there to a computer in total and what are they?

Does the monitor you have effect anything?

What are some decent monitors that don't cost too much?

This PC would be for my birthday, Jan 28th

Any information and help is appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Here are some pre-made builds, that will help to explain what to buy as well as what parts make up a PC.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html

Laptop memory will NOT fit into a PC motherboard. They are different physical sizes.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

That link that JMPC posted will have everything you could possibly need. :smile:


----------



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

One question, what is better Intel or AMD? or are they the same or what is one better at than the other?

I am also from England, UK, the links on that thread are all from the US I think and I went onto the shopping cart of one and I dont think they ship to UK? 

What could I do?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It is only personal choice either AMD or Intel. They are the same.

If you see the thread has UK builds posted at the bottom.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I am from the UK. I buy my parts from Computer Hardware - Scan.co.uk or Overclockers UK - Computer components, hardware & gaming PC or www.amazon.co.uk

You will only get a mid/low range pc for £500


----------



## AMT1989 (Aug 22, 2011)

Try ebuyer or novotech they typically do barebones systems (just the tower)
They start on ebuyer at £150 

You would need to buy an opperating system and a screen and if your doing a lot of gaming you would need a better graphics card 

But take a look at them as they wouldn't require any assembly (unless you add a graphics card)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

barebone systems often come with low quality power supplies and that's something you never want to go cheap on.


----------



## AMT1989 (Aug 22, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> barebone systems often come with low quality power supplies and that's something you never want to go cheap on.


thats very true.. thats why they start at £150 on there 
however they would be sufficient if all your doing is browsing and general use 
if the system is used for gaming or adding more and more components inside then the psu would need replacing (which i admit i had forgotten to mention in my previous comment)

i bought a system that was a hp oem slimline htpc a number of years ago, i think about 4/5 and the psu is about 230w with only 2 sata connectors, its been re purposed now and the psu is powering a small pc for my 10 year old sister. only using onboard graphics, small hdd and dvd player. 
if they are not stretched then they should be okay


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you consider any barebones kit be certain "ALL" of the components are top quality. Barebones commonly includes one or more lower quality components to keep the price down. Use our build link in post 2 as a guide for top quality known compatible components.
Pay a little more now or a lot more later. :smile:


----------



## AMT1989 (Aug 22, 2011)

this is an idea of what it could cost 

tower. 8gb ram + 1tb hdd AMD quad core 3.6ghz processor 
Zoostorm Desktop PC - Desktops | Ebuyer.com £229
screen. 21.5 inch
AOC E2250SWDNK 21.5" LED DVI Monitor | Ebuyer.com £87
psu.. corsair 430w bronze (overkill for what you need)
Corsair 430W CXM Builder Modular 80 Plus Bronze PSU 3.. | Ebuyer.com £39
graphics msi 2gb ddr3 dual slot 
MSI R7 250 2GB DDR3 DVI HDMI PCI-E Graphics Card | Ebuyer.com £66.50
windows 8.1 £90
Windows 8.1- 32-bit/64-bit Eng Intl DVD | Ebuyer.com

that all totals out at around £512 
none of those products are the best of the best, neither are they the worst 
that will build a low/mid range system that would do all of what you need it for and more 

other people may not agree with these parts or combination but thats why the decision is yours, you can pick any items to put into a build
yes these items may be cheaper elsewhere and there are many many alternatives that you could consider


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The first link makes no mention of brand names. It also comes with a GPU yet you list anther GPU.  Not much point in spending money n a pre-built and replacing both the GPU and PSU.
The Corsair PSU is lower quality and 430W, even with a good PSU, is not sufficient for a dedicated GPU.
My best advise, use our build list and stay away from pre-builts.
Your money-your choice.


----------



## AMT1989 (Aug 22, 2011)

Tyree said:


> The first link makes no mention of brand names. It also comes with a GPU yet you list anther GPU. .


the pre built system comes with onboard graphics.. which might not be good enough for certain games


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You are correct about the onboard graphics. I misread the specs and my apologies.
But, I still would not recommend that purchase.:smile:


----------



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

What about monitors? good ones and general prices?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Samsung-Acer-Asus are good quality. Pricing varies according to size.


----------



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

Thinking of buying this: http://puu.sh/6bIey.png 

Subtotal: £461.77

I have £120 from christmas money.

And a possible extra £300 from selling a BMX bike hardly used great condition.

So thats £420 together but as this is for my birthday my parents will pay some but not all of it as I feel guilty for making them pay that much money.

So if I half £420 = £210 

£210 - I put towards the PC 

and the other £210 half for a monitor.

so my parents pay: £251.77

I think it sounds alright.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

That would be ok.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can never go wrong with our build list and you have a very upgradeable PC.


----------



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

In the recommended builds post, it has a part about wifi adapters, do I need this if wired connection isnt an option?

We have a router in the house, wouldnt the computer just connect to the router, like my laptop does or do I need the adapter, what does the adapted actually do, whats it for?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If the motherboard does not have a built in adapter, most don't then you would need to buy one if you can't use a wired connection. You can get internal or USB models. The laptop you refer to has a wifi adapter built in.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Depending on the distance from the PC to the router, as well as any obstructions between the two, a PCI wireless adapter is usually a better option than a USB type.

Note: wireless is not the ideal for gaming online. If at all possible, running a Ethernet cable is the better option.


----------



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

the distance is probably about 5-10 meters with a few walls in-between

and I cant have it wired.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would want a PCI wireless card then.


----------



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

also about the power supply does it go inside the case? and what does it generally do? 

and where do both ends plug in?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PSU mounts inside the case. In the Zalman Z9, it will mount in the bottom rear of the case. I'm not familiar with that particular case but the included instructions "should" explain the mounting.
The wiring will be explained in the Mobo manual that you will thoroughly read "before" any assembly is attempted. :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

A power supply converts the AC electricity from your wall socket to low voltage DC electricity that computer components need to work. If you buy a low quality or underpowered power supply then things can go very wrong and your components can get damaged and be unrepairable.

A good make is always advised. The best are seasonic, xfx and Antec HCG (they are all made by seasonic).


----------



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

I have just looked at the CM website and there are alot of different cases http://puu.sh/6cZ5T.png

and I just dont know which to look at, my friend that knows about computers said you need to look at the size of the case to fit everything else but i dont know what the sizes have to be.

I have watched this video as well
How to Build a Gaming Computer - *NEW* 2013 Edition! - YouTube

to 1 hour and 4 minutes and he is very good at explaining and tells you all the tricks and how to do things correctly he seems to have alot of experience, what do you think?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I haven't watched it but the psu he has isn't the best.

If you are going for an ATX motherboard then you need a case that fits an atx motherboard these normal have the ATX letters in the name such as coolermaster HAF X atx full tower etc etc.

Some cases will fit any motherboard in them it will tell you in the decription of the case or specs of the case if you are looking on a reputable website for example

Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced Midi Tower Case - Black [RC-912A-KKN1] this case will fit an ATX motherboard, a mini ITX motherboard and a micro ATX motherboard.

Corsair Graphite 600T Midi Tower Case - Silver (CC-9011020-WW) [CC-9011020-WW] This case which is what I have takes an ATX motherboard and a Micro ATX motherboard

Cooler Master Cosmos II Ultra Tower Case - Black [RC-1200-KKN1] will take almost any motherboard type.

Most motherboards are ATX but again when your looking on sites to buy from they should tell you what the motherboard or case is. The same goes for when you buy a graphics card it should tell you how big it is so you don't buy a case that it can't fit in.


----------



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

can someone explain what USB 2 and USB 3 is please


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Google is your friend: USB - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

So for USB 3.0 which the PC build im looking to buy supports, how do I know if the current mouse I have will fit in the ports? because its just a logitech mouse with normal USB plug, and I looked on amazon at logitech mouses and none of them stated whether it fits in USB 2.0 or 3.0 

can someone explain?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All USB (2.) & 3.0) are the same (normal) size. The speed is the only difference.


----------



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks.

I wish there was a "thank this post" button xD


----------



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

if I bought a cooler master case instead of the one from the UK £500 AMD build, aslong as it's ATX, is it ok? or is there anything else to note?

just making sure I cover everything.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There is no £500 UK build. :smile:
The £400 build uses the CM HAF 912 and it will be fine for your components.


----------



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

http://puu.sh/6fn85.png


----------



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

would this be good? I heard corsair are nice.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...B009GXZ8MM&linkCode=as2&tag=wwwcareyholzm-20#

I really like the tool-free design. makes it easier.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Xenyme said:


> http://puu.sh/6fn85.png


Oops, I missed that one. I rarely look at the UK list. :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Xenyme said:


> would this be good? I heard corsair are nice.
> 
> Corsair Carbide Series 200R Compact ATX Computer Case - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
> 
> I really like the tool-free design. makes it easier.


Also a good case. Tool free is OK and they usually do the job but I always use screws to lessen the chances of vibration. Just my personal preference.


----------



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

hehe, I understand.

what do you think about the corsair case I posted?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It's a good case. It does not come with fans so you will need one 120mm for the rear.
One 120mm for the front would also be a good inclusion.


----------



## Xenyme (Jan 6, 2014)

on this video on the case the case does have a fan at the back and front if you see at about 16 mins in 

How to Build a Gaming Computer - *NEW* 2013 Edition! - YouTube

and if they didnt come with it he would have showed him installing them so idk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There were no fans listed in the sites (Corsair & Newegg) I looked at but Amazon does list it as having 1x 140mm fan in front & rear.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

From Corsair Carbide Series 200R spec sheet


> Cooling
> (x5) 120mm/140mm fan mount locations
> (x3) 120mm fan mount locations
> Includes (x1) front-mounted 120mm fan and (x1) rear 120mm fan


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ans Amazon says "It has two built in fans 240mm, one in front of the hard drive bays the other is on the back of the case." 
When you get the case you'll know for certain. :smile:


----------

